# Causey?



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Has anyone been fishing for kokes up there lately? What are the water conditions like? 

Pavlik


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Pavlik,

My son went to Causey today and told me on the phone he caught a Brown on the first cast using a mystery spinner...told me he has a pic on his phone and will send. I'll try to get some intel from him. However, based on the water level a PV (last week) not including the mass quantities of rain this whole weekend...IMHO Causey will be close to full pool...water clariety...I'll query my son on that one...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Update...Son sent the photo to my cell phone and waiting for confirmation but the photo to me looks like a Tiger Trout not a Brown...but hey...I'm an ignorant novice on all the scientific expansions of Trout. Plus I'm technology ignorant and don't know how to get the photo off my cell phone that's 3 yo. Size of fish...think'n 10-12"...Good on him...if I get the photo thingy figured out I'll post it up...but it was outta Causey....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You are probably right about it being a Tiger.
Hey,
doesn't Tiger fishing run in your family?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Update...Son sent the photo to my cell phone and waiting for confirmation but the photo to me looks like a Tiger Trout not a Brown...but hey...I'm an ignorant novice on all the scientific expansions of Trout. Plus I'm technology ignorant and don't know how to get the photo off my cell phone that's 3 yo. Size of fish...think'n 10-12"...Good on him...if I get the photo thingy figured out I'll post it up...but it was outta Causey....


If your and computer are bluetooth capable you can move photos that way. Most of the major phone mfgs have free software you can download. If not you can email the picture from your phone.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Not to hijack Pavliks post and this thread but I looked on my cell phone and it only gives me text options...maybe I'll try that and see if it also sends the photo...I'm ignorant...I have a regular digital camera for this type of stuffage...yea Grandpa D 'Tiger' does run in our family...LOL...


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

you could send the picture via text to email all you need to do is enter your email address instead of a phone number


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw the pic Kim and it is a tiger.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I did it...figured out how to send from my phone to computer to forum...I'm a frick'n techno geek genius now...Causey water level is high and the water clarity somewhat murky but clear...per my son. Caught this fish on a Mepps Black Fury #4 spinner...bucktail is chartreuse with black chartreuse dot on black blade.

[attachment=0:xaha5xc5]tiger trout.jpg[/attachment:xaha5xc5]


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I took a few scout up a few weeks ago and one of them had a 20 inch tiger get off at the boat. Other than that we caught a buch of bows. No kokes yet, but I haven't tried to hard yet. I like to wait until the water clears up.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. 
I will have to take a trip up there and give it a try for the kokes. 
Its strange to hear that no one has caught a koke from there yet. I wonder if introducing the tiger trout into that lake has had an effect on their population.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I will have to take a trip up there and give it a try for the kokes.
> Its strange to hear that no one has caught a koke from there yet. I wonder if introducing the tiger trout into that lake has had an effect on their population.


You might be right. Last season the kokes were less numerous i noticed. I also noticed a size increase in the ones in there right now. We shall see in about a month. 8)


----------

